# My 40th Birthday  - Good news, bad news



## fucthest8 (May 10, 2006)

To recap for those of you who don't know, it's my 40th on June 15th.

Unsuprisingly, I'm thinking of having a bit of a shindig. Original plan was 17th.

Bad news - the land we were looking at for an outdoor party isn't going to be available.   We're still looking, but this late in the day I don't hold out much hope.

Good news - the rig we were going to use is putting on a do on Friday 16th in my favourite little club in Exeter 

SO ... revised plan:

*FRIDAY 16th June* - Techno galore in The Cavern Club, Exeter  until 2 am -  £4 to get in I'm afraid, but that won't break the bank right?  There will, of course be somewhere to go after 2 am 


*SATURDAY 17th June* - Afternoon - fingers crossed for decent weather - picnic/stumbling munterness in the huuuuge public space down near the canal - alredy checked with the council and so long as we don't bring a rig or use caterers  they don't care

Not quite what I was hoping for but it'll do me.


----------



## boskysquelch (May 10, 2006)

*bumps*


----------



## fizzerbird (May 10, 2006)

so that's Friday the 16th then...


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 10, 2006)

Oh Gawd don't _you_ start


----------



## djbombscare (May 11, 2006)

OOOOOOOooooooww mate I cant make the 17th cos. . .  

FOO FIGHTERS with MOTORHEAD & QUEENS of the STONE AGE + more TBA at Hyde Park in London on Sat 17 Jun 06.

Bummer. . .


have a good one mate   



Nah you are me best mate and TBH I couldn't go if you weren't coming. So I'll be there. 



shhhhh no-one say a thing about them being sold out


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 11, 2006)

Well I reckon we'll have to hire a Noddy car and get our asses down there.  The pig, of course will demand to come too, better class of dandelion in Exeter.


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 11, 2006)

Good job you've reserved your accommodation in advance, I'll hang out the 'no vacancies' sign  

DJBS - good to see friendship (they've sold out already?) comes before Foo Fighters


----------



## William of Walworth (May 11, 2006)

Have a great time, fuct. Over the weekend of the 16/17/18 June, fellow-Urbanite Tort and myself will be about 40 or 50 (?) miles away, near Yeovil, for a great new little Festival (Sunrise Celebration -- be warned its rampantly hippy ...   

We will certainly be in the Exeter area or thereabouts in mid August though -- Beautiful Days! 

ETA : Oh yes and Ashton Court, 22/23 Jul.

May see you at one or other time ...


----------



## djbombscare (May 11, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Good job you've reserved your accommodation in advance, I'll hang out the 'no vacancies' sign
> 
> DJBS - good to see friendship (they've sold out already?) comes before Foo Fighters



If I could get tickets. . do you REALLY think he would turn up to his bash ?


Motorhead, Foo Fighters AND QOTSA.

You lot would be waiting a loooOOOOOOooooong time


----------



## Streathamite (May 12, 2006)

I know i keep saying and then blowing out like a lightweight, but I really can't see any just cause mor impediment here. SS, is there anyone who can guide/meet me from exeter station?


----------



## Idaho (May 12, 2006)

There is a chance I might just be able to come along. The Cavern eh? I rather like that place. Reminds me of my youth


----------



## fizzerbird (May 12, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> There is a chance I might just be able to come along. The Cavern eh? I rather like that place. Reminds me of my youth



I'd like to say that I will deffo speak to you properly this time...but the likelyhood is, yeah I will speak to you, but _properly_...don't count on it


----------



## djbombscare (May 13, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> I know i keep saying and then blowing out like a lightweight, but I really can't see any just cause mor impediment here. SS, is there anyone who can guide/meet me from exeter station?




Walk out of station,

go straight towards roundabouts and turn right at em
Go up hill
Turn left at roundabout
Turn right at next roundabout 
Keep goin and turn left at in between Boston tea party and Toni and Guy *spits on floor*

and your there man


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 15, 2006)

Or, failing that, grab a cab into town. It'll cost you about £3 max from the station I'd imagine. But let us know what you're up to hon. We may be able to squeeze a couple more souls onto the sofa bed downstairs. However, our house is pretty small so even floor space is going to be pretty limited!!!


----------



## aqua (May 15, 2006)

arses sorry can't make this  (despite getting *really* excited about it till I noticed its Fathers Day weekend, and my Dad is coming to visit)

change your birthday you git


----------



## fucthest8 (May 16, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Have a great time, fuct.



Cheers William - and yeah, may well see you at Beautiful Days or Ashton Court  





			
				aqua said:
			
		

> change your birthday you git



  Won't.




			
				Idaho said:
			
		

> There is a chance I might just be able to come along.



Really? Are you _sure_ though?  

Well so far there'll be about 20 of us. That'll do me.


----------



## Streathamite (May 16, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Walk out of station,
> 
> go straight towards roundabouts and turn right at em
> Go up hill
> ...


OK - soddit i'll be there. SS, fuct, will PM you nearer date for numbers etc


----------



## Idaho (May 16, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Really? Are you _sure_ though?


I've probably unknowingly aggreed to something. Possibly I just said an absent minded "yes" when Ms Idaho asked me whilst I was on the computer/watching tv/being beaten up by children 

If I can finish building the aquaduct and get back from Ulanbator in time, then I will see you there


----------



## Idaho (May 16, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Walk out of station,
> 
> go straight towards roundabouts and turn right at em
> Go up hill
> ...


Alternatively follow the large signs saying 'Town Centre'. Keep going uphill until you see a big clock. Then walk down a busy looking road. Hey presto


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2006)

OOOOh, Can't wait.

I love the clubs in Exeter...surreal


----------



## Idaho (May 16, 2006)

I've been to the Cavern about 4 times, and on each occassion I have enjoyed myself. Except once. When I went at lunchtime and was overcharged for a mediocre cheese toasty. But I've moved on since then.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 16, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> OK - soddit i'll be there. SS, fuct, will PM you nearer date for numbers etc




Cool! Glad to hear it 

Look Idaho - someone who lives IN LONDON will be able to make it


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 16, 2006)

*Food Tourists*




			
				fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Cool! Glad to hear it
> 
> Look Idaho - someone who lives IN LONDON will be able to make it



Us Londoners are tempted by the fine Exeter chips, you know.


----------



## Idaho (May 17, 2006)

There is a really nice chippy in Exeter - but Ms Idaho grumbles cos it uses traditional dripping and hence tastes wrong to her.


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 17, 2006)

which one's that? We've spoiled pinkmonkey for all other chips by taking her n'el jugs to The Hourglass for their steak and chips but I'm always keen to find out where else fab food is at...


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 17, 2006)

I demand to know where the chippy in Topsham is


----------



## Idaho (May 17, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> which one's that? We've spoiled pinkmonkey for all other chips by taking her n'el jugs to The Hourglass for their steak and chips but I'm always keen to find out where else fab food is at...


It's not in the city's most salubrious area. Just out on Pinhoe Road, opposite the Railwayman pub, just near Polsloe Bridge Station.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 19, 2006)

Sorry folks, but can I just say *GET IN!*

Dave the Drummer will be playing on the Friday night. I couldn't be any more pleased.


----------



## djbombscare (May 19, 2006)

Will Chris be there? or just his stunt double. 


I feel some mohicans comming on


----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Will Chris B there? or just his stunt double.
> 
> 
> I feel some mohicans comming on



No way!

You cannot be serious!

Chris B! Is he gonna be there?!

Oh fek me I'm really excited! Chris B! Chris B! Yay! Nice one!!!


















One question...



WTF is Chris B?


----------



## djbombscare (May 20, 2006)

its will *CHRIS* as in *CHRIS LIBERATOR* be there princess. 

I used text speak princess but I can see how it could be misleading. 

SOOOO I have edited it for you as your such a *special* person


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> its will *CHRIS* as in *CHRIS LIBERATOR* be there princess.
> 
> I used text speak princess but I can see how it could be misleading.
> 
> SOOOO I have edited it for you as your such a *special* person



ooops  


I'm special I am...


----------



## djbombscare (May 22, 2006)

Are they farts coming out that bcak. 


IF so that more sparkling isn't it ?






I've only got 4 days or sanity left


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2006)

Judging by your typing mate it's too late already ... or you using that yiddish keyboard again?


----------



## djbombscare (May 22, 2006)

Its the joy of posting from work and the boss opening his door in his I'm bieng as efficient and meaningful as possible BY MAKING MY ACTIONS REALLY LOUD 

ISN'T MY DOOR OPENING REALLY MEANINGFUL

Which makes me jump and press lots of keys at the same time whilst typing.


*shake shead*

everytime. . its pitiful. Still got to kick his arse at unreal tournament again.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 6, 2006)

Ohhhh!


It's next week!

Can't wait...should be right crack and be good to see old and new faces!

Actually, I have no idea who is coming...from here I mean lol

What are the plans?

We wont be able to make it down til friday night...is there a pub meet beforehand?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2006)

"Plans". Plans? This is me fizz, there are no "plans".  

We should be at the Cavern before 10. That's about it.

As for people coming from here, there's only you, Bombscare and Jezza. Pinkmonkey and El Jugs can't make it now - looks like they'll be moving into their boat that weekend.  For me  for them. 

I'm not holding my breath for Idaho turning up 

Then there's a big bunch of exeter suspects, a few of wom you've met. 20 of us for sure, maybe more.

And we're sorted for somewhere to go afterwards where we can be noisy.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 7, 2006)

Not Exeter motorway services again


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 7, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> And we're sorted for somewhere to go afterwards where we can be noisy.



We have?  *knocks paper thin walls at our house* where's that then?


----------



## Idaho (Jun 7, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> I'm not holding my breath for Idaho turning up


Oi! I'll show you 

<writes in diary - not my own diary, but a diary none-the-less> 
*Friday 16th @ Tavern - Fancy dress party - book tube of toothpaste costume*

Now we'll see who's laughing


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> We have?  *knocks paper thin walls at our house* where's that then?



Er, not at ours. Give you a clue. 

<sings> He lives in a house, a fairly small house in the country.





			
				Idaho said:
			
		

> Now we'll see who's laughing



Us, when you turn up dressed as a tube of toothpaste


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 7, 2006)

Thought so. Getting there should be *interesting*

*packs trampoline-suitable clothing*


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 7, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Er, not at ours. Give you a clue.
> 
> <sings> He lives in a house, a fairly small house in the country.
> 
> ...



POWDERHAM CASTLE   


nice touch mate


----------



## Idaho (Jun 7, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> POWDERHAM CASTLE
> 
> 
> nice touch mate



He's really splashing out. Elton John will be playing I hear.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2006)

Not quite, what I actually said was that we _might_ play some Elton John.  

I may also have said something about powder.

Yous lot are all deaf


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 7, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Thought so. Getting there should be *interesting*
> 
> *packs trampoline-suitable clothing*



They have a trampoline?

Fekking wikkid!!!!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> They have a trampoline?
> 
> Fekking wikkid!!!!



If we end up where I think we might there's a trampoline, bath under the stars, ride-on lawnmower, paintball guns. Oh dear. Combine all of the above and a bunch of extra-special people and there's a Darwin Award just waiting to happen...


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2006)

You missed the tyre-swing, the treehouse, the kids motocross bike, the Quad bike, the air rifles and the death slide  

If I live to be 41 I'll be very pleased


----------



## Idaho (Jun 7, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> You missed the tyre-swing, the treehouse, the kids motocross bike, the Quad bike, the air rifles and the death slide
> 
> If I live to be 41 I'll be very pleased


We need to organise a new variant of the decathalon. I think death slide rifle shooting should be one of the events


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2006)

Happy 40th Fucthest8.  You're TWO days older than me


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 7, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> You missed the tyre-swing, the treehouse, the kids motocross bike, the Quad bike, the air rifles and the death slide
> 
> If I live to be 41 I'll be very pleased



Hey. I didn't want to ruin *all* the surprises *stares hard*  

*takes out life insurance policy on fuct*

*flutters eyelashes innocently*

 

xxx


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> We need to organise a new variant of the decathalon






			
				secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> *takes out life insurance policy on fuct*




The deathathlon?





			
				Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Happy 40th Fucthest8.  You're TWO days older than me



According to your profile I'm nine days older than you   That's more than week - loads!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 7, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> You missed the tyre-swing, the treehouse, the kids motocross bike, the Quad bike, the air rifles and the death slide
> 
> If I live to be 41 I'll be very pleased


<cowers in corner>


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 8, 2006)

I know that if I stand right up at the top of the garden I can get a phone signal SOOOOo I'll put the air ambulnace on speed dial just in case


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> The deathathlon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, that was from last year.    I have my real birthday on the 17th and my "official" birthday a week later.  

It's not just the Queen who can have two birthdays


----------



## Idaho (Jun 8, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> The deathathlon?


Howabout we do a 'The Game' style birthday suprise. We all get 'high' on 'drugs' and pursue you on quad bikes with air rifles.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 8, 2006)

Idaho. 

Its pretty much a foregone that its gonna get very messy indeed. without implementing warm up exercises   

It'll be quad bikes in the house shotguns and jumpers for bullet proof vests all with a soundtrack of techno


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 9, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Idaho.
> 
> Its pretty much a foregone that its gonna get very messy indeed. without implementing warm up exercises
> 
> It'll be quad bikes in the house shotguns and jumpers for bullet proof vests all with a soundtrack of techno



OK, now you're scaring me..._seriously_


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 9, 2006)

Its ok babe, think of it as what you and Sparkling do. 

But instead its three skinheads and we have boys toys.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 9, 2006)

Boys toys don't hurt people ....









Skinheads hurt people.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 9, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OK, now you're scaring me..._seriously_



It'll all be _fine_ fizz. Absolutely _*FINE*_

*strokes fizz's forehead reassuringly*

*strokes own forehead*

*starts rocking gently*


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 9, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Boys toys don't hurt people ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and I thought you were gonna say rappers do GLC GLC GLC


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 9, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its ok babe, think of it as what you and Sparkling do.
> 
> But instead its three skinheads and we have boys toys.



But skinheads...on quads...with guns...hmmmmmm, you are comparing that with...sparkling and me...on 'fluffies'...with chocolate...Oh yes! I see! Nothing different there is there? dunno what I was worried about...silly old me...

YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS! 

<joins SS in rocking motion>

A trampoline I can cope with...boy toys, especially with _those_ boys, oooooooh dunno...scary stuff

unless...are there any girl toys?


----------



## Idaho (Jun 12, 2006)

You could paint the shotguns and quadbikes pink.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 12, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> You could paint the shotguns and quadbikes pink.



That's not very helpful is it?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would just like to point out that there will be, in fact, no shotguns.

Just paintball guns and the odd air-rifle.

Just so we're clear like.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 13, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> I would just like to point out that there will be, in fact, no shotguns.





Er. . . 


*looks in boot of car*


 


you might want to retract that statement  





*looks in boot again*

Oh thank fuck, its ok they're pump action double barrel water pistols. 

I thought it was odd having flouro shotguns


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 14, 2006)

Only a couple of days!

I'll be the one sporting a huge swollen belly asleep in the corner as mummy bombscare has threatened to fill us up before our night out!


----------



## Idaho (Jun 14, 2006)

So when is this again?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 15, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Only a couple of days!
> 
> I'll be the one sporting a huge swollen belly asleep in the corner as mummy bombscare has threatened to fill us up before our night out!



Add to that a grazed shoulder from sliding down a wall... 

Idaho...I think it's tomorrow but I'm not 100% sure mate...


----------



## Idaho (Jun 16, 2006)

OK - fancy dress costumes are booked. I reserved both the gorrilla suit and the tube of toothpaste as I can't decide. What's everyone else going as?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 16, 2006)

AAARGHHH!!!!....SS and fuct check yer mobies. have been dicked over by managing director and am on way to sweatysockland.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 21, 2006)

*Well...*

Brilliant night...loved the club even though it was bloody hot hot hot!

Thanks to Idaho for providing home made air-conditioning...much appreciated!  

Fuct and bombscare yer yokel mates are great, even the strangers on the dance floor, who supplied me with chewgum, spliffage and other stuff were all very friendly... 

What happened to that poor guy who had a wedding to go to the next day...you know, the one who had his eyebrows shaved in trendy manner?
And the Polish couple that were kidnapped from the club?


Must do it again soon.


Think I've caught a chill...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 21, 2006)

*ooooh yeah...*

I sent my dentist a text!!!!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 21, 2006)

Bit late back to this, but I've been recovering ... thank fuck you're only 40 once.  

What a fucking superb weekend and thanks to all - although I was very diappointed when Idaho turned up in his civvies. At least he turned up though! 

Chap with the shaved eyebrows and comedy frenchman moustache in marker pen reappeared the following day (with most of it washed off - guess it wasn't a premanent marker then!) and just said "You're all very funny" 

Polish crew delivered safely to train station.

My brain awol until yesterday. 

Thanks again to all - best birthday ever!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 21, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I sent my dentist a text!!!!




Why? Should this be something I remember?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 21, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Why? Should this be something I remember?



Dunno about you having to remember but I sent one to my dentist by mistake from the club, thinking it was soemone else...

quote " o b jeezuz, I'm fucked! "

It would have gone to the answer machine ready for the the receptionist Monday morning...


----------



## Idaho (Jun 21, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> I was very diappointed when Idaho turned up in his civvies. At least he turned up though!


I left the tube of toothpaste outfit in the cloakroom alas.

We also got the free floorshow _sans_ England condoms.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 21, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> _sans_ England condoms.






Not sure if this will work ... but oh dear, who's that on the far right? With his hands in the air, like he just don't care?

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/6865/1dscf02465cw.jpg


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 21, 2006)

Its Chris LIbs stunt double.

Good to chat with ya this time Ida and hope to do it again soon.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 21, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Bit late back to this, but I've been recovering ... thank fuck you're only 40 once.
> 
> What a fucking superb weekend and thanks to all - although I was very diappointed when Idaho turned up in his civvies. At least he turned up though!
> 
> ...




I still think they shoulda left the swastika on


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 21, 2006)

Funny you should mention Chris Lib ... guess who's down for next bash that crew are doing?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 21, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention Chris Lib ... guess who's down for next bash that crew are doing?



er...not chris lib by any chance?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 21, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Dunno about you having to remember but I sent one to my dentist by mistake from the club, thinking it was soemone else...
> 
> quote " o b jeezuz, I'm fucked! "
> 
> It would have gone to the answer machine ready for the the receptionist Monday morning...




LOL


----------

